

Schools ask parents to stump up £200 for iPads - MarcScott
http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2013/jul/28/ipad-tablet-computer-school-parents

======
alixr
Efficient use of tablets could make them an invaluable educational tool but
something tells me they wouldn't bother going through the tedious process of
acquiring digital versions of textbooks, assignments, reports, etc.

~~~
MarcScott
What worries me is that this is a largely untested area. If somebody could
point me to some non-anecdotal evidence that iPads have a marked effect on
student progress, then maybe the cost could be justified.

